# A Special Visitor!!



## Grymir (Jan 23, 2009)

A special visitor came to our bird-feeder today!! A rare birdy!

Lucy the Leucistic Cardinal!!!













According to my wife, these are rare birds, and not alot of people get them at bird feeders. We named her and I hope she comes back for more good food. Yup, thats cracked corn and sunflower seeds on the snow that the birds throw from the bird feeder. God's creation is beautiful!


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 23, 2009)

She looks reformed.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 24, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> She looks reformed.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful bird, Tim. Thanks for posting her visit.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 24, 2009)

A Cardinal.

It's time for Spring training!


----------



## Archlute (Jan 24, 2009)

Rangerus said:


> She looks reformed.



I thought that Cardinals were only found in the Roman church.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 24, 2009)

This Cardinal is Heterodox! 

She's departed from accepted standards.

-----Added 1/24/2009 at 01:15:25 EST-----

But she's pretty. I hope she 'befriends' a male in our area.

She's not an Anabaptist either, she was thumping on some other females at the feeder.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## nicnap (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks...I have only seen one or two female cardinals that looked like that...the rest are an interesting shade of brown. That is a pretty bird.


----------



## discipulo (Jan 24, 2009)

yes, Beautiful Bird! We certainly should pay more attention to these beautiful creatures of God. Look at the birds of the air MT 6:26


----------



## Theognome (Jan 24, 2009)

Grymir said:


> She's not an Anabaptist either, she was thumping on some other females at the feeder.



That would make her Episcopalian.

Great pic. We have lots of cardinals coming to our feeder, but never one like that. And speaking of thumping, the ones 'round my place love tapping on the windows at five in the morning- God's alarm clock for suburban folk.

Theognome


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Jan 24, 2009)

What a find.


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 24, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > She's not an Anabaptist either, she was thumping on some other females at the feeder.
> ...


----------



## Dennis1963 (Jan 24, 2009)

Grymir said:


> A special visitor came to our bird-feeder today!! A rare birdy!
> 
> Lucy the Leucistic Cardinal!!!
> 
> ...



Wow, it is beautiful. What a Wonderful Creator we have!


----------

